# need ideas for computer exhibition



## mayoorite (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi 
i need ideas for the project in computer exhibition.Project could be based on any thing but different.Like creating lan chatting software or illusion pics ppt or protecting yourself from hacking.please reply immediately.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

Illusion pics PPT, sounds interesting. Will grabs many heads for quite some time!


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 24, 2011)

"creating lan chatting software or illusion pics ppt or protecting yourself from hacking" all these were done last year in my school , i am giving only examples that of any kind of geek material is welcomed.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 24, 2011)

using Virtualization to install an OS inside an OS inside another OS and so on.


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 24, 2011)

The project that we do, we have to explain first to chief guest then exhibition is open for parents therefore we have to explain & demonstrate it periodicly to parents.therefore i need a project accordingly.well virtualization is good i'll discus with my partner but i need more ideas.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 24, 2011)

How about teaching how to get pro at Google searching?
Quite educational! 
This may help. How to Use Google Search More Effectively [INFOGRAPHIC]

Or Encrytion/Decryption


----------



## mayoorite (Nov 25, 2011)

need more please reply


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 25, 2011)

maybe overclocking or using remote support softwares like remote desktop or teamviewer , Teamviewer will be more exiting to present


----------



## nims11 (Nov 25, 2011)

or maybe something on Linux and its capabilities. how it can be used as a complete replacement of Windows.


----------

